
The YouTube Revolution in Knowledge Transfer - gbear605
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/RXLbe6oZGxNWvQawn/the-youtube-revolution-in-knowledge-transfer
======
carapace
This is pretty interesting.

> Tacit knowledge is knowledge that can’t properly be transmitted via verbal
> or written instruction, like the ability to create great art or assess a
> startup. This tacit knowledge is a form of intellectual dark matter,
> pervading society in a million ways, some of them trivial, some of them
> vital.

> YouTube reports that searches in the “how-to” category has grown 70% year-
> on-year.

Buries _a_ lede:

> What if the scientific literature shifted its balance much more towards
> visual documentation?

> JoVE, a peer-reviewed video journal, is the only effort of this kind I’m
> aware of. They record and make available online tacit knowledge from
> universities and laboratories across the world. They have been collecting
> such material since December 2006, making it almost as old as YouTube.

[https://www.jove.com/journal](https://www.jove.com/journal)

